

Ask: Which US state is best for starting a LLC? - markokocic

Which US state is the best one for starting LLC for a non citizen, not resident?<p>The most popular choices are DE, NV and WY.<p>Are there any hidden things to be careful about? Is there a good online summary with explanation in ordinary non-lawyer terms?
======
schwit
Best states for businesses:
[http://www.usatoday.com/money/companies/2011-06-28-cnbc-
virg...](http://www.usatoday.com/money/companies/2011-06-28-cnbc-virginia-top-
state_n.htm)

------
damoncali
Make sure you look into what it will cost you to run an LLC incorporated in
another state in the state you're actually doing business in. It can be a
problem in some cases.

For example, say you live in Texas. You incorporate in Delaware. Texas will
charge you $750 for the privilege last I checked - and you will wind up paying
(and filing paperwork for) franchise taxes in _both_ states.

~~~
markokocic
As I said, I'm not a US resident, don't live in USA, and don't plan to.

I just want to be able to sell Android games and have paid for website
service.

------
jrs235
I don't believe those states are popular for forming LLC's. They are popular
for incorporating (forming a corporation) in. While some don't realize it,
there is a significant difference between the two types of entities.

~~~
markokocic
FWIU with LLC one can avoid double taxation, at least in DE. Thatn option is
not available for non-residents when forming Inc.

What other good options are there?

------
ohashi
I am not a lawyer or accountant, but what I recall from my accountant telling
me, it's probably easiest to do it in whatever state you live in for an LLC.

